# Restored military vehicle - now need uniform



## manhole (22 Jul 2008)

A friend is in the process of restoring a 1952 Willys Jeep.   He has it in good running order and still has some minor things to do.   He would like to  obtain a uniform of the same era for the driver.    Does anyone have any suggestions where we could get such a uniform?   Thanks

Ubique


----------



## Greymatters (23 Jul 2008)

That sort of depends on where you are in the country.  There are quite a few 'historical military vehicle' organizations across Canada whose members know where to find such things.  If you can tell which province you are in, someone here might be able to help...


----------



## manhole (23 Jul 2008)

We live in the Woodstock, NB area.......... no such organizations in NB that I know of........thanks


----------



## observor 69 (23 Jul 2008)

Gee Fidlehead you'll have to give me a minute to Google that ,  

Woodstock...oh yaTimmies .....Connell St. off the TCH, ya I know that town! 

http://www.timhortons.com/locator/index.html

You have a nice day! ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jul 2008)

I believe we have a Ghost Squadron here in Winnipeg. They restore old military vehicles, including an M4 Sherman.


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I believe we have a Ghost Squadron here in Winnipeg. They restore old military vehicles, including an M4 Sherman.



Those guys Ive met, but dont know of any out in NB area...


----------



## ExSarge (24 Jul 2008)

Try surfing the net using “military rein actors” or “military surplus” as your key words. You are sure to come up with something.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jul 2008)

Correct spelling helps:   ;D

Try: military reenactors

You may also find this site and forum helpful - 

canadiansoldiers.com
www.canadiansoldiers.com Discussion Forum



> canadiansoldiers.com  is a comprehensive source regarding the organization, vehicles, weapons, uniforms, traditions, and insignia of Canadian soldiers in the 20th Century. Over 6,700 images on 1,000+ pages dealing with history, equipment, literature and more are presented here for students of history, re-enactors, modellers, gamers, serious researchers and anyone interested in the Canadian Army between 1900 and 2000.


----------



## manhole (25 Jul 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## muskrat89 (25 Jul 2008)

> He would like to  obtain a uniform of the same era for the driver



Yours won't fit him???   >


----------



## manhole (25 Jul 2008)

Actually, I did have a set of the old "bush" uniform and I have a set of the old battle dress.  The bush uniform is in the museum at the armoury.    Nothing I have fits anyone (not even you).


----------



## ExSarge (27 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Correct spelling helps:   ;D]
> 
> Ya mean I no spel it rite? Me gradeuate from Navy scool first in clssa!


----------

